# FIFA 10 on the wii



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone want to play online? not sure how many people have it on the wii though.

Everyone online atm wants to be Barcelona - need some people who will play as Premiership Teams..... :thumb:


----------

